# Fehler im Quellcode href/img src



## yuro (16. März 2012)

<a href="http://www.name.de/netz.net_GmbH_Profil"><img src="http://www.name.de/img/image.php/http://www.name.de/public_files/employee/451/weiss.jpg?width=110&amp;image*=*http://www.name.de/public_files/employee/451/weiss.jpg" border="0" alt="Netz" /></a>


Fehlermeldung bei W3C:
This is usually a cascading error caused by a an undefined entity reference or use of an unencoded ampersand (&) in an URL or body text. See the previous message for further details.


Kann mir jemand helfen warum das Gleichheitszeichen nach image als error gemeldet wird**** Wie kann ich es umgehen****


----------



## ComFreek (16. März 2012)

Also folgendes Dokument wird als _Valid_ eingestuft:

```
<!doctype html>
<html>
  <head>
    <title></title>
  </head>
  <body>
    <a href="http://www.name.de/netz.net_GmbH_Profil">
      <img src="http://www.name.de/img/image.php/http://www.name.de/public_files/employee/451/weiss.jpg?width=110&amp;image=http://www.name.de/public_files/employee/451/weiss.jpg" border="0" alt="Netz" />
    </a>
  </body>
</html>
```
Vielleicht liegt es an dem Code, der davor kommt?


----------



## Parantatatam (16. März 2012)

Erstmal wäre die Frage, welche Meldung davor kam, denn darauf bezieht sich diese Meldung. Denn so klingt die Nachricht etwas seltsam, denn das kaufmännische Und-Zeichen ist maskiert. Außerdem wäre deine DTD interessant, denn HTML5 ist es nicht.

Außerdem wäre die vorausgehende Fehlermeldung interessant, da die aktuelle auf die vorausgehende verweist.


----------



## ComFreek (16. März 2012)

@einfach nur crack:

Das Thema wurde (aus Versehen) doppelt erstellt. Du hattest vorhin beim anderen Thread geschrieben, deshalb habe ich jetzt beide Beiträge von dir zusammengeführt ​


----------



## yuro (16. März 2012)

Das ist die vorherige Meldung:

An entity reference was found in the document, but there is no reference by that name defined. Often this is caused by misspelling the reference name, unencoded ampersands, or by leaving off the trailing semicolon (. The most common cause of this error is unencoded ampersands in URLs as described by the WDG in "Ampersands in URLs".

Entity references start with an ampersand (&) and end with a semicolon (. If you want to use a literal ampersand in your document you must encode it as "&amp;" (even inside URLs!). Be careful to end entity references with a semicolon or your entity reference may get interpreted in connection with the following text. Also keep in mind that named entity references are case-sensitive; &Aelig; and &aelig; are different characters.

If this error appears in some markup generated by PHP's session handling code, this article has explanations and solutions to your problem.

Note that in most documents, errors related to entity references will trigger up to 5 separate messages from the Validator. Usually these will all disappear when the original problem is fixed.


----------



## Parantatatam (16. März 2012)

Mh, dennoch wäre es gut zu wissen, welche DTD zu verwendest (also welche HTML-Version). Die DTD ist die Zeile, die eigentlich als erste in deinem Quelltext auftauchen müsste. Sieht aus wie ein normaler Tag, nur das direkt nach dem Kleinerals-Zeichen ein Ausrufezeichen folgt.


----------



## ComFreek (16. März 2012)

Poste bitte auch den vorhergehenden Code, denn:


> errors related to entity references will trigger up to 5 separate messages [...] Usually these will all disappear when the original problem is fixed


----------



## yuro (19. März 2012)

Diese Version steht drauf:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">


----------



## Parantatatam (19. März 2012)

Mh, und bitte noch – wie ComFreek bereits schrieb – die Fehlernachrichten, die dir davor angezeigt wurden (müssten fünf sein). Ansonsten wäre vielleicht noch ein etwas größeres Stück aus deinem Quelltext sinnvoll.


----------



## yuro (19. März 2012)

also er zeigt mir 5 mal denselben fehler an.. d.h. das was ich ganz oben auch schon geschrieben habe.
nach dem langen text kommt nix mehr.

hier die überschriften der letzten fehlermeldungen von dem code:

- general entity "height" not defined and no default entity
- reference to entity "height" for which no system identifier could be generated


----------



## Parantatatam (19. März 2012)

Das Problem, was ich habe, ist, dass ich den Fehler nicht reproduzieren kann. Dementsprechend liegt es vermutlich an irgendeiner Definition, die du irgendwo in deinem Quelltext davor niedergeschrieben hast. Wäre es möglich, wenn man deinen kompletten Quelltext sehen könnte?


----------

